# Energy use by Dish receivers?



## tyoffice (May 25, 2010)

Has anyone measured the power use of their Dish Network receiver with a kill-a-watt or watts-up meter?

I measured my ViP722 with a watts-up pro meter and it averages 55.0 Watts of electricity in active modes (watch/record) and 51.5 Watts in standby/off mode.

I'm curious which models are the most efficient. Maybe we could get a thread going of people who have both a power meter and a Dish receiver.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You may want to skim through this thread More Energy Efficient Receivers? 722 uses 60 watts/hr.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

And: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176164


----------

